# Advice needed



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

So basically I just roam the forums when im trying to fix something on my car and don't post too much. You all have helped me on my entire sound system setup (all installed on my own thanks to you).

I am just barely getting into the DIY aspect of owning a muscle car as I am only 19. I would really like to learn more. simple questions though.

I am planning on attempting my own SSOTRCAI :willy: . I know how to do basically everything due to Svede's fantastic DIY write up. One question about it though, I have a banshee hood. What tool would I use to cut the banshee hood to somewhat fit the measurements? Would it be an angle grinder or what? :confused
Final question is does the 2004 m6 come with an H-pipe? I noticed mine had one the other day and didn't think it came stock with it. Wasnt positive though. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

People cut Banshee hoods with a cutting wheel on a die grinder or a Dremel. None of our years came with a H pipe altho it may appear as such. They put a pipe to tie the two sides together but there is no passageway between the pipes.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Svede, you always seem to have good info


----------

